# Need your advise again...especially Floridians



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You have heard me moan about how outrageously expensive it is to find a house in Sonoma County before. Well, since my sister left the earth, I will inherit her 3 acre home in Odessa. DH went there, and he loved Odessa. We could pay off her mortgage, remodel the house and move there for half of what we would have to pay for an okay house here. DH is 59 years old...I am eight years older. He would need, and want to continue to work as a contractor.

I just don't know what to do. 

How much could a contractor who does remodels and fixes earn per day? How much work is available? 

I would sincerely appreciate any advise you have to offer. I spent some time in Odessa and it is beautiful. My problem is that I love the hills and canyons. For most of the time that I have lived in California, I have tried to live on a hill, with a view. But at this time we are living in a tract development and I hate, hate, hate it.

I have made so many stupid mistakes in the past. I want to make an educated, sensible move this time...and I want it to be my last move.

Any suggestions, wisdom, ideas, are welcome.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Odessa is very nice. Lots of lakes, tree's and land. I live very close to Odessa and have a friend that lives in Odessa.My cousin is in Odessa. I know a good contractor, his company remodeled my bathrooms and did many updates. Florida has beautiful beaches, Disney lots to do. The best thing about Florida you would already have friends:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

elly said:


> Odessa is very nice. Lots of lakes, tree's and land. I live very close to Odessa and have a friend that lives in Odessa.My cousin is in Odessa. I know a good contractor, his company remodeled my bathrooms and did many updates. Florida has beautiful beaches, Disney lots to do. The best thing about Florida you would already have friends:thumbsup:


:goodpost:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We would love to have a person as nice as you move to our great state! The good news at least in my area is they started building again. I don't know the pay rate, but if you google and possible talk to some in the area. It does make sense, to move to an area that is less expensive as you get closer to retirement. With the money you save you can always go back for a vacation to see your canyons


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I am only about 2 1/2 hours from Odessa as well...we could have a small SM get together...that would be sooo much fun!!!*


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm about an hour from Odessa. DH is mostly retired contractor. It had slowed down for several years, but seems to be picking up again. That area of Pasco is growing, might be good for your DH. 

And what Cathy said!!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: *COME ON DOWN!* :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The housing market is picking up again in Florida. I'm not sure how much work is out there, and I know the salaries are no where near what you can make in California, but the cost of living in Florida is a lot less with no state income tax. The style of living is very different in Florida than California. I love it here, but not everyone does. Is is possible to come and just spend a few months here before making any final decisions.

On the plus side, you would be close to Cathy, Barb, and me so play dates with the dogs would be possible. Unfortunately, there are no mountains and canyons in Odessa, but there are lots of lakes and and wildlife, both good and bad. There is also a very good Maltese breeder in Odessa.:aktion033: I hope we get to see you soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it would be sensible to take a trip there with an eye on what it would be like to live there. I really need to go there anyway, but I wanted to avoid the hottest months and the hurricane season. Now, I'm thinking it would be a good to go at the worst season.

You know, it was the recent pictures from Reva and Cathy that spurred my interest.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Odessa is a great place! If I were you that's probably what I would do. Hope it all works put.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I think it would be sensible to take a trip there with an eye on what it would be like to live there. I really need to go there anyway, but I wanted to avoid the hottest months and the hurricane season. Now, I'm thinking it would be a good to go at the worst season.
> 
> You know, it was the recent pictures from Reva and Cathy that spurred my interest.


Always best to check things out at the worst time, but keep in mind it was actually cooler in Florida this year than all the places that were burning up with the heat . We have a lot of seasonal people in Vero and they were laughing that the go up North in the Summer to get away from the heat and it was hotter up there!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Come on down and give us a call. We'll show the hot spots:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Come on down and give us a call. We'll show the hot spots:HistericalSmiley:


 And the not so hot spots:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I say if its going be a positive impact on your life then do it Sylvia!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't really advise other than to say that LIFE IS AN ADVENTURE...enjoy whatever decision you come to. I think Florida is a great state...hello(!!!!) some of the best horse shows are there...Winter Circuit...LOVEEE! Sonoma County would be hard to leave behind...but I am biased, no matter where I go in life, in my heart, I am always a California girl. One definite perk of Florida would be all the SMers...think of all the great people you would be able to see!!! Woo HOO!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know anything about Odessa, and not much about FL. so disregard all my comments! :HistericalSmiley:
I recently visited my daughter in Jupiter and it was very hot & humid. I love "hot" but not humid & not both together. I also found it to be a shopper's paradise---which is OK IF one is a shopper (this one isn't). The mosquitos were very friendly as were the people! 
My daughter grew up in Europe & she isn't fond of FL. either---so it depends on for what you are looking. Her neighborhood is lovely but in lots of ways she felt like an outsider (because she was) until she met other internationals.
I agree w/a longer visit---it will help you decide. I pray you find a special spot where you can thrive!:wub::wub:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody near Panama City Beach? We will be moving there in about a year or so.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it sounds like an adventure! Embrace change! It's good for all of us to not be to settled I think. My DH and I are also pondering retirement living. I'm open to change more then he is. I sounds like your sister gave you a gift, so go for it!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I like Florida, although I'm not crazy about the heat and humidity during the summer months. I find I stay indoors more then or go out in the early morning to do errands. The people are friendly here and life is easy and relaxed. I originally came from New Jersey, but would never want to to back to the cold weather. I agree that the best thing you could do is come for an extended vacation and try to imagine what it would be like to live here. We really do have a lot of people from SM here. If you come, maybe we can plan a meet up! Would be fun.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would never move to Florida because of the weather. Not the heat, but the humidity and the mosquitoes, and then the hurricanes, the thunderstorms. After more than 30 years in Houston I am scared to death of bad weather. 
Go see for yourself during the worse months before making a huge decision like this. Think about something else. You say the property is 3 acres. Are you up at your age to take care of so much ? Especially when it's hot and humid. And the older we get the less we are willing to do or can do.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought of one more positive about moving to Florida:thumbsup: you get to meet Mercedes:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> I would never move to Florida because of the weather. Not the heat, but the humidity and the mosquitoes, and then the hurricanes, the thunderstorms. After more than 30 years in Houston I am scared to death of bad weather.
> Go see for yourself during the worse months before making a huge decision like this. Think about something else. You say the property is 3 acres. Are you up at your age to take care of so much ? Especially when it's hot and humid. And the older we get the less we are willing to do or can do.


All of that is why I feel reluctant. I think the loosing battle of trying to maintain the house and property was my sister's downfall.

I can picture us in our eighties, sitting in our Lazyboy recliners, with the weeds covering the house from view.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

elly said:


> I thought of one more positive about moving to Florida:thumbsup: you get to meet Mercedes:chili::chili::chili:


You know Cathy, I _could _just visit and meet Mercedes.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

preisa said:


> Anybody near Panama City Beach? We will be moving there in about a year or so.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I live about 80 miles from PC Beach and go there several times a year! I love it there!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe you could sell off some of the land if you think you would have a problem keeping it up. then you could use some of the money to update the house and in savings in case of emergency!! I have lived in Louisiana all my life and don't plan on moving so I can't help you any, but good luck in your decision.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*And you would get to meet Mia too....*


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

On the plus side: (a) lots of friends; (b) no snow or frigid temps; (c) lower cost of living than CA; (d) a home that you would own outright; and (e) no state income tax. On the minus side: (a) a lot of land to maintain; (b) heat, humidity and hurricanes; (c) an uncertain employment market.

As for home maintenance, no matter where you live you will have or have to pay for home maintenance. I would guess that there is no shortage of landscapers in Florida who you could hire to cut your lawn. As for heat and humidity, air conditioning and pools help. There's not much that can be done to control the hurricanes, but I'm not sure there is anywhere in the U.S. that enjoys perfect weather all the time ... earthquakes on the west coast, wildfires out west, tornadoes in the midwest, hurricanes along the gulf coast and east coast; blizzards in the northeast and north central areas ... there's just no escaping weather. The job market seems to be the biggest question but my guess is that a 2-week trip with visits to employment agencies in the area might give you a better sense of what the job market is really like. Does your husband work for a company or is he an independent contractor? Good luck with whatever you decide. And on a personal note, if you move to Florida I'd come for a visit ...:chili:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Mary! Yes, it's hot and humid. EVERYTHING has a/c. There is usually a breeze and that helps. 

But the winters! Some of you will laugh in disbelief, most of us are freezing at 65. Below zero? Not here! 30? Maybe. 

Really, come over for as long as you can. I'd suggest late Aug early Sept if you really want to taste the worst of it. I'd never go back to Ohio. How did you feel about Orlando?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

BTW, humidity is good for the skin!  And winters we are still playing golf!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

elly said:


> I thought of one more positive about moving to Florida:thumbsup: you get to meet Mercedes:chili::chili::chili:


Kitzel says "I'm in!" :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You'll love Florida... As for hurricanes, you get over a week's notice, not like earth quakes or even tornados that just happen...

We used to live in Naples Florida, loved it we were in the "sweet spot" for avoiding the worst of the hurricanes and not many tornados, not like Ft. Myers that seems to get it worse on both than we did. cost of living , cheaper than Cali for sure... We didnt' have the really bad humidity and as high of temps and those more inland.We were closer to the gulf, maybe a mile away,you get closer in and you couldn't but a breeze fro a million $$$.
It would be humid in the morning but the gulf breezes would kick in about 10:30 -11:00 am and it was much better...
We didn't get the bone chilling temps in the 50's with rain, that you get in northern Florida,usually Tampa and south of there is pretty nice...Generally 70's in the winter.. upper 80's in the summer sometimes low 90's.
We got suck coming back to Ohio due to family illnesses... when we retire, if anyone gets sick,they'll have to move in with us in Florida...

Go for it and enjoy!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Floridians: do you have problems getting homeowners insurance?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee.*
*You Might Love it,Give it a Chance. Maybe its ment to Be.*


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Not really, but it depends on where you live, how close to water, and sinkhole risk as to rates. Water to "them" can be a canal or lake.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> Not really, but it depends on where you live, how close to water, and sinkhole risk as to rates. Water to "them" can be a canal or lake.


We did not have any problem getting insurance. I do live very close a large lake and really not that far from the Tampa Bay. You need to visit and see for yourself.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Today we are cooler than the UK . Wonderful breeze.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

vjw said:


> Floridians: do you have problems getting homeowners insurance?


Might be a good idea to check on this and compare with what you would be paying in California.
In the last few years we were in Houston, our home insurance skyrocketed and the deductible for hurricanes went way up. Some insurances even refused to take on new clients.


----------

